# Augusta Ga. Training day



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We're planning a big training day on Saturday the 13th in Augusta Ga. I know there's a lot of people that live within about 3 hours away that hasn't done any ASR training so I would like to invite all of you to come join us. If you train in another sport and would like to come, come on we would love to have you. We're going to start around 0900. If you need directions email me at [email protected] and I'll help you out.
Jerry
www.qualityk9concepts.com

Check out our club site http://www.freewebs.com/csra-asr/index.htm

Come have some fun with us.


----------

